# Need help finding fork for 2010 Supersix Ultimate



## theStig (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently bought a 2010 supersix ultimate frame on ebay without a fork or headset. 

Little did I know that
1. cannondale uses an irregular sized tapered headset/fork
2. cannondale does NOT sell their race forks without a frame. 

So my choices are 

a) miraculously find a 2010+ supersix fork 
b) fit an older systemsix fork on the bike
c) try hacking together a franken-headset and adapting an edge or easton tapered fork to fit. 

Anyone have any guidance on this matter?

p.s. I heard Starnut has been able to help people find these magic unicorn forks - however I'm too new to PM him.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

thats the same fork ive been hunting down, look at the thread under this one. yes you can obtain a hm fork on its own, I am looking for the exact same one. You can get one from a cannondale dealer. 

I can sell you mine if I get a new one soon but it only has about 18cm +/- of fork tube.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Maybe you bought the frame I sold on Ebay I dunno. But,

This edge/enve fork will fit. If you google around there is an ultimate frame running this fork. You can find pix.
http://www.envecomposites.com/forks/tapered.aspx

Here is the pic:
http://velospace.org/node/32043

Easton Taper, there is a system6 on this forum with this fork installed.
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/ec90-sl-taper

The key is to find the correct bearing race for the non OEM forks.

Recall that the system6 and supersix used the same fork. So if you can find a systemsix fork on the bay that will work as well. I just sold 2 of them on ebay. One went for 20 bucks. So keep an eye out.

Best of luck. BTW, reason I sold with no fork is because the fork was listed in another auction. The frame was warranty replacement and I did not get the correct fork. The fork I listed came from the systemsix that was the replacement frame. It sure is annoying that cannondale doesnt give you a new fork on warranty eh.

Jim Bonnet


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I think we have about 10 Super/ System Six forks at the shop from warranty frames. None from an Ultimate, though.


----------

